# Looking for Outdoor locations for shoot



## Liquid001 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am located in Augusta MI which is between Battle Creek and Kalamazoo. I am looking for outdoor locations where I can do a shoot with a female model and firearms. Anyone know of some good places in either Kalamazoo or Portage area that are firearm friendly? Thanks!


----------

